# Cat resistant Sputnic



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I started this thread to explore a recurrent problem. Cats are known to be an active danger to a loft of pigeons. Several people contacted me to ask about the "cat proofness" of the original drawing i made of raftree3's sketches for a Sputnic trap. 

I did some searching and found a great video of a design that is over 100 years old. The poster of the video stated that it was designed for his Grandfather and is a Scottich design. 

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqNIogDa40w

I modified the previous raftree3 design to include a covered landing corridor and tilting landing board. It extends at least 6 inches out and is ballanced by as much as 8 inches inside. The balance point can be adjusted easily by moving the hinge. 


This is a rendering of the original 













This is the midified version. There is an error in the plan I will post a correction ASAP.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This view you can see the hinge better for the landing board.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It can even be flipped down and secured for the night.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is the corrected version.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

What is the difference between this and a drop trap?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> What is the difference between this and a drop trap?


it can serve as an aviary or settling cage as well as a landing boad and door to enter the loft..


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job Wayne. If you saw the post about the guy that wants to build on top of his garage, I'd love to see a Sketchup of your idea for that.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks way too confusing to me. I would need a sketch of some kind.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


>


Wayne,
Is this trap for Homers? The trap spaces seem a bit small for homers. I thought that they should be 4" wide?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You are probably right. I just got tired of trying to space them out on the drawing. Just move the end pieces out and make the spaces 4" as needed. 
All of the other measurements should remain the same.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You must have homing chickens.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> You must have homing chickens.


LOL- Awesome!


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice design and great job. Thank you Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You have no idea how good it makes me feel when someone is kind enough to comment on this design. I would love to see versions built by others.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Wayne Johnson said:


> This is the midified version. There is an error in the plan I will post a correction ASAP.


I noticed a second error on the desgin..


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The sides are to be covered with welded wire. The gape looks huge in the drawing but it is actually less than 5". Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I re-read the original thread and RodSD had a good point. That last opening against the side needs to be closed off because the birds can climb the wire and get out through the gap. Thanks again ezemaxima for pointing out the problem.


----------



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

raftree3 said:


> Nice job Wayne. If you saw the post about the guy that wants to build on top of his garage, I'd love to see a Sketchup of your idea for that.


hi you can have a look at my plans on the roof of my house http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-plans-help-67848.html


----------



## arisblind (Apr 8, 2013)

@Wayne Johnson 

do you mind if i ask is that a software u used to designed that sputnik? or u just drew it ur self?

if its a software do you mind if u tell me what program it is? tnx in advance


----------



## arisblind (Apr 8, 2013)

Wayne Johnson - sir is that a software u used to design this sputnik?

if so may i know what the name of the program? tnx


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sketchup its a google program... I think thats what its called. This post is like 2 years old so I dont think he will be responding.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You should start a new thread in this forum and ask again so you will get a response, arisblind.*


----------



## arisblind (Apr 8, 2013)

oh ok thank you


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response. I haven't been on this site for a long time.

Yes, it is Sketchup. It is a free program through google. There are lots of tutorials and vids.
The best way to learn is to watch a few of the tutorials and start working on a project. I can answer basic questions


----------

